# calcular ahorro de energia



## mariachy (Nov 3, 2009)

hola foreros, recurro a ustedes nuevamente mi problema es el siguiente...

tengo un proyecto encima basado en energia solar, por tanto el ahorro de energia es mi mayor preocupacion, una vez conociendo cuanto consume mi circuito podre proceder al calculo del panel...

lo que pienso hacer es lo siguiente:

el proyecto es una flecha con focos led es para las carreteras indicar desvios y cosas asi, cada foco led consume 300mA y son 15 focos, en el caso de mas consumo se encienden 13 focos lo que hace un consumo de 3.9A teniendo en cuenta que los paneles solares rinden un 10% de su Pot nominal por las condiciones atmosfericas de mi pais y el lugar donde se va a encontrar 
3,9A con 12v tengo cerca de 48w de consumo , el panel deveria ser de 480w lo que es mucho, nesesito consumir menos energia, por lo que pansaba hace un pestañeo en los focos a una alta frecuencia para que se vean todos encendidos, y en base al ancho de pulso de la frecuencia controlar la luminosidad del equipo en dia y durante la noche.

pero como la carga va a estar conectandose en base a 0 y 1 cuando este en cero la carga sera 0 y cuando este en 1 sera de 3,9A en el peor de los casos, por lo que yo entiendo, lograre el cometido de ahorrar energia ya que existiran momentos de conduccion y de no conduccion, esos momentos de no conduccion seran los que me ahorren energia...

ahora mi duda si manejo el ancho de pulso en 50% y 50% osea la mitad del tiempo en 1 y la otra mitad en 0 tendre un 50% de ahorro?? es asi de directo???, por lo que supongo eso no podre medirlo tan facilmente con el tester por que sera a una frecuencia mas omenos alta para el tester y la forma de onda sera cuadrada, amenos que tenga un "true-rms" no podre medir que tengo, hay alguna manera de calcularlo, nesesito su ayuda, ya que sin este dato no podre estimar el tamaño del panel que tengo que cotizar...

muchas gracias por su ayuda

salu2


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 3, 2009)

Un foco LED consume 300 mA?? Es mucho... puedes indicar la referencia de ese diodo (o poner una foto). Salu2.


----------



## mariachy (Nov 3, 2009)

sip 300mA son focos de alta luminocidad  tienen cerca de 20 led de 10mm lo dicen por catalogo, y se alimentan desde 12 a 24v y los medi y consumen eso de manera estable y si sacas la cuenta 20 leds por 15mA APP cada uno te dan 300mA


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 6, 2009)

Ahhhh. son un array o modulo de leds encapsulados como una unidad entonces... No tendras la referencia ?. Salu2.


----------



## mariachy (Nov 6, 2009)

tecnogirl dijo:


> Ahhhh. son un array o modulo de leds encapsulados como una unidad entonces... No tendras la referencia ?. Salu2.


 

referencia de que ???? no entiendo...


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 6, 2009)

Hola.

Los LEDs no los puedes pone en serie y así disminuir el consumo de corriente, cuál es el voltaje del diodo, sólo das referencia de la corriente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mariachy (Nov 6, 2009)

son focos led sellados, de marca federal signal con garantia y todo, mi cliente no quiere intervenirlos, por lo que yo se todos los leds manejan entre 1,8v (en la teoria) y 3v (en la practica), ademas no me parece conveniente ponerlos en serie, ya que si llega a fallar uno, se apagaria un sector entero y seria mas tedioso encontrar que led esta abriendo el cto y al falla seria mas nosiva y perjudicial, al estar en paralelo es mucho mas sectorizado el uso de los leds, pero como digo, son sellados y de marca... ahora el foco led acepta de 12v a 24v bajo los 12v pierde luminosidad, y sobre 12v la luminosidad se mantiene estable...

eso gracias...


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 6, 2009)

Hola.

Prueba esto, en este circuito se enciende un LED a la vez, por lo que, el circuito solo consume la corriente de un LED, ya que son 10 LEDs y con un reloj de 10KHz, eso quiere decir que cada LEDs se enciende 1000 veces en un segundo.

Para más LEDs puede hacer una matriz, o poner 4 LEDs en paralelo por transistor.
Usas transistores de potencia en configuración darlington (ya que la corriente del 4017 es de casi 7mA) con ello obtienes 40 LEDs.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## rodri (Nov 6, 2009)

tecno girl se refiere a el numero que da el fabricante al modulo completo yo tambien quisiera saber como los consigo.


----------



## mariachy (Nov 6, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Prueba esto, en este circuito se enciende un LED a la vez, por lo que, el circuito solo consume la corriente de un LED, ya que son 10 LEDs y con un reloj de 10KHz, eso quiere decir que cada LEDs se enciende 1000 veces en un segundo.
> 
> ...


 
oye, pero tengo un miedo respecto a eso... ya lo habia pensado... pero me imagino que la luminosidad deve caer al hacerlo con un barrido, con un metodo asi y si son 15 focos, el barrido encendera un foco y despues los siguientes consecutivamente pero antes de que el primer foco vuelva a encender existiran 15 tiempos de intermedio o, al principio pense aplicar mas frecuencia para ganar luminosidad al hacer pasar los 15 tiempos mas rapido, pero siento que sera lo mismo, ya que si aumento la frecuencia el ancho de pulso sera menor y, seria lo mismo, la luminosidad no aumentara ni disminuira... tu haz hecho algo asi viendo los resultados de luminosidad???... seran muy notorios? lo que mas me encargo mi cliente es no perder luminosidad ya que el principal requisito del equipo es verse lo mas posible

muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 6, 2009)

Hola.

Haz la prueba con un LED y un 555 a 120Hz, los focos o bombillas o lamparas funcionan a 60 Hz. O pruebas otras frecuencias y ver cual es la más apropiada.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mariachy (Nov 7, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Haz la prueba con un LED y un 555 a 120Hz, los focos o bombillas o lamparas funcionan a 60 Hz. O pruebas otras frecuencias y ver cual es la más apropiada.
> 
> ...


 
oye, pero si someton 1 solo led a una frecuencia, le estare dando un ten de pulsos al led en 50% y 50%, mi consulta es... si los pulsos son en 50% y 50% tendre un 50% de ahorro??? o hay otras cosas que varian??? desde un principio eso es lo que quiero calcular para poder estimar bien que panel solar usar... gracias

gracias por la ayuda


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 9, 2009)

mariachy: Tu post #5... es lo que dice rodri (post #9). Es decir, ese foco a base de LEDs los compras o tu los fabricas ?. Salu2.


----------



## mariachy (Nov 9, 2009)

tecnogirl dijo:


> mariachy: Tu post #5... es lo que dice rodri (post #9). Es decir, ese foco a base de LEDs los compras o tu los fabricas ?. Salu2.


 
repito...

son comprados, marca "federal signal", procedencia, americanos, voltage de alimentacion 12v - 24v consumo 300mA constantes tanto en 12v o 24v... y me los entrega mi cliente, yo solo tengo que diseñar el equipo que los controlara...


consulto denuevo, alguien sabra algo sobre el calculo de consumo que nesesito, es que no quiero que se me desvirtue el tema y terminemos hablando de donde cosigo los famosos focos, para mi es solo una carga de 300mA que devo administrar, por ultimo cualquier consulta respecto a los focos la respondo sin ningun problema por pm y por ultimo le consulto a mi cliente como los importa y les comento... pero por pm...

gracias a todos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 9, 2009)

hola, por un lado si quieres calcular el tema d eel consumo es facil.

el consumo que tu preveas supongamos 3 amper durante 6 hs (18 amper /hora) .

pues si las placas solares van a una bateria deberan entregar esos amper / hora.

por otro lado lo que te comentan acerca de las luces y esta un poco mezclado es asi:
si quieres bajar el consumo deberas "abrir" una de esas luces, te guste o no para verificar si son realmente para un uso optimizado en fuentes d eenergia solares o no.
es muy comun que quien fabrica luces NO LE IMPORTA MUCHO EL CONSUMO , mas en lo que se refuere a leds.
asi vemos leds que se alimentan a 12v y reciben 3 v y una resistencia limitadora esta alegremente desperdiciando energia.
para optimizar el consumo esas lamparas deben ser fabricadas con la mayor cantidad de leds EN SERIE posible.
fijate que por lo que dices son de 12 a 24v ........son fabricadas para un amplio rango, anda a saber que regulador usan, pero me juego que esas lamparas estan diseñadas sin importarles el tema de  aprovechar la energia de la fuente.
encima me dices que las compro tu cliente .......... cuando el cliente (que no suele saber mucho ) va de compras no es raro que te traiga cualquier cosa y luego te pida a ti magia como si fueses harri potter.

si tu tarea es el tema de que la luz dure el tiempo rquerido SI O SI tendras que ocuparte de la carga, una parte fundamental de el proyecto, y no deben condicionarte con cosas que quizas sean malas, por mas que las haya comprado "el jefe" . 

POR OTRO lado lo que ponen de hace un multiplexado no va, es como dices, si se quisiese hacer un barrido a alta velocidad pierdes luminosidad como es logico.

y si lo que se pretende es para ahorrar ir prendiendo de a una lentamente LO IMPORTANTE ES SI LA APLICACION LO PERMITE.
por este lado es donde podrias hacer algo:
analizar como y para que son esas luces y ver si se puede intercalar algun automatismo para que no queden luces prendidas cuando no hacen falta.

si nada de esto se puede , pues a gastar en celdas solares a lo loco.


----------



## mariachy (Nov 9, 2009)

ese si es un gran comentario, muchas gracias lo visualizare, hare un par de pruebas y comentare los resultados para aquellos que en un futuro tengan esas dudas...

gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 12, 2009)

Algunos comentarios e ideas para Mariachy:

a. Conmutando los focos con PWM del 50% si te reduce el consumo de corriente a cerca del 50% (un poco mas por el consumo de los demas circuitos) de lo que
consumiria si no usara la conmutacion, pero el precio a pagar es la perdida de brillo de los focos. Puedes ensayar con los focos para evaluar hasta qué porcentaje de PWM seria tolerable el efecto.

b. Aqui se emplea ese tipo de señalizacion y lo que hicieron fue montar los displays en los vehiculos de la policia de transito. Asi, el display se alimenta de la electricidad del vehiculo y este se recarga cuando encienden lo encienden. No sé‚ si seria factible en tu caso.

c. Otra posibilidad, que creo, no te han sugerido aun, es encender y apagar cada foco durante unas fracciones de segundo, luego encender el siguiente foco y apagarlo, y asi vas encendiendo uno tras otro los focos de la señal que se quiere. Cuanto mas rapida sea la secuencia de encendido/apagado de los focos, la imagen de transito va apareciendo mas clara, gracias al fenomeno de retentiva del ojo. Y todo el tiempo solo consumes lo de un foco (300 mA)!. Nuevamente, debes ensayar con los focos para encontrar la frecuencia de barrido mas óptima.

d. Existen display de tecnologia reflectiva (funciona con la luz ambiental) como los que los usa la empresa suiza Omega para el registrar los tiempos de cronometraje en eventos deportivos. Emplean energia solo para cambiar de estado. En tu caso, donde la imagen es fija la mayor parte del tiempo, seria aun menor el gasto de energia (pero claro ya estas restringido a usar los focos
Federal Signal de tu cliente...). Salu2.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 12, 2009)

el asunto es que si varias la intensidad haces eso.
ya sea con pulsos , o con lo que sea bajas la intensidad y el nivel de luz se viene al tacho.
un led que consume la mitad no da la mitad d eluz, da un nivel de luz muy pobre.

*es mucho mas eficiente que compre luminarias de la mitad  de potencia , o sea la mitad de leds, PERO QUE BRILLEN FUERTE, eso rinde mas que varialres la potencia .*

si bajas la potencia con el sistema mas eficiente que exista, en el mejor de los casos bajaras la eficiencia tambien  ala mitad, sea luz, calor o lo que sea.
en la practica....la cosa es aun peor..


----------

